# Work / Residency Visa ?



## jchase520 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am a US citizen , I am interested in moving to Portugal, I would like to find work there and spend some time there , but I'm having trouble finding information on how to get a visa or residency there.

Any help would be greatly depreciated.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Best bet would be to contact the Portuguese Embassy in the US

Portugal Embassy , United States

2012 Massachusetts Avenue 
Washington 
District of Columbia 
USA 
Phone:
+1-202-3288610
+1-202-3289025
+1-202-3288789
Fax:
+1-202-4623726
Email:
[email protected] 



More information here:

Portugal

For updated visa information, contact the Embassy of Portugal in Washington, DC or the Portuguese Consulates in Boston, MA; New Bedford, MA; Providence, RI; New York, NY; Newark, NJ; or San Francisco, CA. The Embassy of Portugal is located at 2012 Massachusetts Avenue NW, Washington, DC 20036, tel. (202) 350-5400.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Documents which will/may be required*

- fully completed visa application form 

- two passport photographs 

- valid national passport & one copy 

- original of valid resident visa 

- confirmation letter from your health insurance stating coverage & one copy 

- proof airline reservation for Portugal & one copy 

- current bank statement & one copy 

- reference letter from your employer/ education institution 

- visa fees for Portuguese Visa.


----------



## suzydog (Feb 6, 2010)

*visa question*

Contact the Portuguese Consulate in Washington DC:
Visa Information
Itºs not an easy process - we are in the midst of it. But this is the place to start.
Good luck!!
Suzanne


----------



## pokerman (Jul 24, 2010)

*Have fun trying*



jchase520 said:


> I am a US citizen , I am interested in moving to Portugal, I would like to find work there and spend some time there , but I'm having trouble finding information on how to get a visa or residency there.
> 
> Any help would be greatly depreciated.


I can tell you, having spent nearly a year on the topic, that there are no EU countries willing to accept US citizens for longer than 3 mos except the UK. I've spoken in person to virtually every consulate and they do not want Americans as of 2006. You can go there and overstay and hope you don't get caught, but other than that or some very extraordinary circumstances, it's not in the cards. I'd like to hear from anyone who can PROVABLY differ.


----------

